# AUX INPUT for 2002 Z3 Coupe



## zedthree (Oct 3, 2005)

I want to add an AUX INPUT to my 2002 Z3 Coupe original factory radio/Business CD.

1. Does it have an aux input on the back of the head unit for the made-by-BMW cable? If not, see 2.

2. The other option is of course to use the CD-changer cable. I fished in the trunk and found a 6-pin connector and bought the USA SPEC product:
DF-BMW http://www.usaspec.com/files/IPODAUX-Application-Guide.pdf 
I connected everything but the head unit did not recognize it.

This USA SPEC product comes with a 6-pin AND a 3-pin receptacle. I only connected the 6-pin plug. Do I need to keep looking in the trunk for a 3-pin connector also?

Has anyone tried another brand like Blitzsafe or SoundGate that works with one or both connectors on the same radio head unit that I have?

Many Thanks in advance...


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

I just looked at the Business CD radio that came out of my 2002 M coupe and it does not have the aux-in port.

Find the 3-pin connector and connect it too. That's the power commector.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zedthree said:



> I want to add an AUX INPUT to my 2002 Z3 Coupe original factory radio/Business CD.
> 
> 1. Does it have an aux input on the back of the head unit for the made-by-BMW cable? If not, see 2.
> 
> ...


What are you trying to integrate into the AUX port? This will point me in the right direction for recommendations.


----------



## zedthree (Oct 3, 2005)

I want to use an MP3 player (but not an iPod). Thanks for your replies Bob and Tom...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

You can use either the Soundgate or Blitzsafe piece to get an AUX connection for those not using the iPod - either one should be about $75-$100.


----------



## texbid (Aug 29, 2005)

did you get your spec usa adapter to work.


----------

